# Honda HSS1332 How good at clearing down to the surface?



## NazgulDarkrider (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. My 30 year old Simplicity 1080 (32" wide) snowblower bit the dust in the last snowstorm. I can probably get by with a borrowed snowblower for the rest of this season, but am starting to think about what I should buy over the summer/fall. Driveway is all paved, about 1000ft long and 40ft wide in some sections. There's a 300ft section that's at about a 20 degree slope. The Simplicity had chains and generally did a decent job unless it was really icy underfoot. Where it really did a great job was in clearing the driveway down to the surface - critical because if a coating was left on it could freeze overnight and make for an interesting downhill slide in the car the next morning!

So far I'm leaning towards a Honda HSS1332ATD, but have a couple of questions:

1) My main concern is how good is this snowblower at clearing the snow right down to the paved driveway? With my Simplicity I basically set the skids so the scraper blade ran along the surface and it did a great job.

2) Another question is how good will the Honda be at taking an uphill cut on the steep section when there's a thin layer of ice underneath? The Simplicity is extremely front-heavy, and with the chains on, it would almost always grab through the ice and be able to drag me up while clearing a path. I'm concerned that rubber tracks might not be as good on an icy hill

Those are the questions I have so far. Hopefully someone can provide some insight!

Thanks,

Naz


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

You should be able to set the skids/scraper down to the pavement and get the same results. I have a 724 wheeled version with a flat drive so no issue for me.
I'm pretty sure the consensus here is that the tracks grab better than the wheeled version.

Don't consider another brand, Honda is the only way to go. They are more $$ obviously but I think the quality second to none.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You can adjust the scraper bar a bit lower if you want but I wouldn't adjust the skids up too - you want to keep the auger off the pavement. I have both a small wheeled unit (HS624) and a tracked unit (HS724T). The wheeled unit with new Carlisle tires on it has no problem as far as traction is concerned and I find it to be easier to maneuver. Even though it's down one HP it's my go to. Personally I'd save the money and get a wheeled unit, but that's just me.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> Personally I'd save the money and get a wheeled unit, but that's just me.


There is no HSS1332 wheeled unit (if that is what you meant).

To the OP,
Tractionwise it will be fine, tracks always grab better than wheels and are better on inclines (they can even climb stairs).
If you want to clean down to the pavement install side skidshoes and adjust the augers at least 3/8"-1/2" from the floor (this is to prevent them from ever touching the pavement), then adjust the scraper bar down to the pavement if you want it to touch it (it will wear out and you will have to adjust it periodically), if it was me I'd adjust the scraper bar 1/16"-1/8" above the pavement (this woul reduce or eliminate wear on the scraper bar and still clean the surface very well).


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

IMO rubber tracks are garbage on hard ice. Tires, and chains are the way to go, and cheaper.


----------

